# The Scotch Whisk(e)y Tasting Notes Thread



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

I know there are a few guys here that enjoy whiskies of various sorts with (or without) their cigars. I thought I'd make this thread for you to document your tasting notes and share your experiences with others. Or if you've seen a good review, post up a link. Ignore the thread's title; all whisky (scotch, Irish, American bourbon, etc.) is welcome!


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

*The Balvenie Doublewood*

*Color:* Rich gold
*Nose:* Honey and fruit dominate, with a strong caramel and vanilla presence. Slight hints of wood and peaty smoke.
*Body:* Medium body. Silky and oily
*Palate: *Lots of vanilla and fruit. Sherry sweetness. Oaky with a hint of almond.
*Finish:* A long finish with that sherry oak presence continuing. Gradual demise.

This is a great whisky for someone first's exploration into scotch. Being sweet, and with so many great flavours, it's definitely accessible to anyone. Add a touch of water to open up the bouquet. This is a great Speyside, and one that many consider their favourite. A buddy of mine wrote a more thorough review on my blog.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

*Longmorn 16*

*Color:* Amber
*Nose:* A nice blend of sweet fruit, toffee, and nuts.
*Body:* Medium body. Smooth.
*Palate: *Honey and cinnamon dominate. Cereals and chocolate as well.
*Finish:* Oaky with a sulphury overtone. Rather short and disappointing.

I wrote a more thorough review on my blog a few days ago, and my primary memory is the overwhelming smooth and silky nature of this scotch. While I find it a bit lacking in depth, my fiance considered it one of the best she's ever tasted. So perhaps it's a good one to use to entice your favourite lady to enjoy a wee dram with you.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

*BenRiach Authenticus 21*

*Color:* Pale straw
*Nose:* Cool, sweet honey smoke, not aggressive in any way
*Body:* Oily
*Palate: *Very distinct chocolate covered raisin. Nuts and honey.
*Finish:* Clean and fresh, but long.

Overall a pretty good whisky, and one of the cheaper 21 year olds available. Not a typical Benriach offering, this peated whisky stands in its own right with excellent flavours and finish. More details on The Aspiring Gentleman.


----------

